# [solved] iptables --list

## mistake25

hi,

everytime i run "iptables --list" iptables shows my rules, but some ips are resolved to hostnames, is there some way how to disable this, just make iptables to show list of ip adresses?

thaknsLast edited by mistake25 on Mon Sep 20, 2010 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

So you want only numeric output?  :Wink: 

----------

## maxime1986

man iptables :

 *Quote:*   

>        -L, --list [chain]
> 
>               List  all  rules in the selected chain.  If no chain is selected, all chains are listed. Like every other iptables command,
> 
>               it applies to the specified table (filter is the default), so NAT rules get listed by
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> -n, --numeric
> 
>               Numeric output.  IP addresses and port numbers will be printed in numeric format.  By default, the program will try to display them as host names, network names, or services (whenever applicable).

 

----------

## mistake25

thank you, this is especially what i was looking for

----------

